# Is my doe about to kid?



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

I am new to the group and still trying to figure out how this all works. I think i may have asked my question on someone elses thread...sorry. Anyway, does my doe appear that she is about to kid? She was possibly bred when i got her so unsure on a date. Has had a little clear sticky discharge on occasion. Hip bones showing. Ligaments are still there but very soft and squishy. Can see the kids moving on her right side. Sunken area along spine. Vulva looks puffy. Pants but we live in Louisiana so its very hot.View media item 2835View media item 2837


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks close. Possibly that could be her mucus plug starting, but they can lose it before they go into active labor. I would say, just keep watching! Happy kidding....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Goats Rock. Make sure you have your kidding gear ready to go. And watch this while you're waiting: 



 It's a humorous (but true) video based on the doe's Code of Honor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those signs aren't clear signs of impending birth. I can't see the pictures on the app. Unfortunately all you can do is keep an eye on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking later term for sure.
May have a little bit to go.
Her udder may tighten more and her sides will start to drop. She is still up on her sides, looking at her from behind. 

Just keep an eye on her, that is all you can do, not knowing a due date.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I want to use August 26th as a prediction date, just for fun. I can remember this being done with human babies. Anyone else want to predict when her birth will occur?


----------



## #nubiantrouble (Jul 26, 2018)

I think maybe August 17. Keep an eye on her because she might need your help.


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

I will let yall know. I have checked on her so many times for the last week that she just looks at me like "are you back again" lol


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

No babies yet...but today i noticed she has a small vaginal prolapse only when she is laying down. It goes back inside as soon as she stands up. Should i be concerned? Any advice? Her last kidding before i owned her she had triplets so does thr multiple kids cause this?


----------



## #nubiantrouble (Jul 26, 2018)

Vaginal prolapses normally happen when the doe is very heavy with kids. 
Mix one-half gallon of warm water with an antibacterial product such as Chlorhexidine, Nolvasan, or Betadine solution. If these products are not available, use warm water only. After donning disposable gloves, stand the goat up on all four legs and gently pour the warm water solution over the entire surface of the prolapse, cleansing it of dirt and debris. Using a canister of white granulated sugar, shake it over the surface of the prolapse. The sugar will begin to remove moisture from the prolapse, helping it to shrink. An iodine solution can be used if sugar is not available.

Using your gloved hands, carefully and gently squeeze the remaining moisture out of the prolapse and begin pushing it back inside the goat. Try to use the flat palm of your hand as much as possible. This delicate tissue is easy to tear and repair is difficult; care must be taken not to damage it. If the prolapse won't go back inside the body, gently lay the goat on its side and try again. Once the prolapse is back inside the goat's body, use your finger to push it back into its normal position inside the goat. Using a gloved hand, apply Preparation H or generic equivalent topically three times a day to the vaginal or rectal area to reduce swelling and irritation. To minimize the chance of infection, administer penicillin subcutaneously (SQ) for five days at a dosage rate of five cc's per 100 pounds bodyweight. Occasionally a rectal prolapse will re-occur. Repeat this procedure and it should remain inside the animal.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

However, if it goes away when she stands up, it's just the kids pushing everything out when she is laying down. In that case, you don't have to do anything but watch to make sure it doesn't prolapse when she is standing.


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank yall for your replys. I did read to give calcium but i cant get to store that carries a drench or paste until tomorrow but she did gobble up a berry flavored tums but would only take one. It was 750mg so not sure if that will help.


----------



## #nubiantrouble (Jul 26, 2018)

How many kids do you think she’s going to have?


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

She had triplets last time she kidded


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is going back in as she stands, I wouldn't worry. 
I will however, put a afterbirth bolus in her uterus "after she kids" and when she drops her afterbirth and may do a round of antibiotics.
Every time she does prolapse, dirt and debris can get in, causing infection. 

For now, she sounds OK.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Guilty of "are you here again", keep checking to see if there are kids? Can you squeeze them out like a tube of toothpaste?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

Maybe today is the day. Ligs gone, up and down, pawing, real soft bleats all day non stop, udder full and tight...we shall see. No pushing yet though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

No pushing .....ugggh....... YET.!!! Congrats for your doe on the progress. Hopefully, today. Are you excited? Best of luck to all.

:storkboy::storkgirl::stork:


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

A little pushing(mainly squating) with lots of amber colored goo...but that is it so far


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How are things?


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

Two kids so far!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

oooh! pictures please!!!!!:7up: when u get the time!!


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

View media item 2845


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

View media item 2847


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cuties


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So many pictures those of us on phones can't see...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

awww! theyre SOO cute!!!!
mamma did a great job!:kid2:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, they are here, little black beauties. Did you squeeze, maybe just a little? Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word. What adorable cuteness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Cuties! Congrats. Does mama have an abcess on her back foot here?


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

No just got some goo on her leg during delivery...she has a white patch of hair there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, they are adorable.


----------

